

LulzSec takes Eve Online and Minecraft offline - jlind
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/lulzsec-takes-eve-online-and-minecraft-offline-20110614/

======
dlikhten
They may be non-malicious, but they show that someone with an intent to harm
could do far worse and that most are completely unprotected.

Its better to expose problems than live with the false security that none
exist. The false security leads to much worse breaches when they happen (see
Sony) would be nice if Lulz hacked Sony 3 yrs ago and went public.

~~~
wmf
It sounds like a reverse lottery of pain to me. If LulzSec looks at you, you
get to spend millions beefing up security while your competitors do nothing.

~~~
bxr
>If LulzSec looks at you, you get to spend millions beefing up security

...or, you know, be competent in the first place.

~~~
wmf
They can choose when and where to attack, but you have to defend everywhere
all the time. I suspect we're in a situation where cost of being competent >
probability of lulz * cost of remediation.

~~~
bxr
>I suspect we're in a situation where cost of being competent > probability of
lulz * cost of remediation.

Yup, unfortunately this is true, and half-assing it because of this is what
gets us onerous new internet legislation.

------
nateberkopec
Wait, is LulzSec actually doing anything interesting here or are they just
DDOSing everyone? The EVE Online comment makes it sound like it's just a bunch
of guys with LOIC...

~~~
jlind
That's what it's sounding like. Minecraft seems to have restored services; EVE
Online has confirmed it was a DDoS[1] and is still investigating. Escapist
Magazine still seems to be down.

I think the only thing they're really proving is what we already know: nearly
everyone is vulnerable in one way or another; robust security is tough.

[1] <http://twitter.com/#!/EveOnline/status/80732212898697217>

------
count_zero
LulzSec is starting to sound like a false-flag operation to me...

